# middle and lower leaves yellowing and dying



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm about to enter my 4th week of flowering and the lower and middle leaves of a couple of my plants are turning yellow starting between the veins at first but dominating the whole leaf before Browning and falling off they are not dried "crunchy". It's a Shiva strain. I tried to solve this myself but could not narrow it to one problem.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

My lighting is t8 x 9 all 4 ft long. And one 300w halogen light at 24"  placed from the side to provide light to lower regions. I use fan only if room starts to heat up to much but is ac cooled. I'm using entire gen organics lineup with there sample pack they sell. With ff happy frog soil. In 12" pots. Plants are about 4' tall.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 4, 2011)

Get rid of the halogen, it really doesn't provide your plant any usable lumens and just adds heat.  Better off adding a couple cfls if you don't have access to a HID light.

It does sound like a lighting issue though.  Hard to tell without pics.  Good luck to you.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

A lack of light? And ill try to get one posted. See what you think.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 4, 2011)

Halogen bulbs are very inefficient and produce a lot of heat.  Could be cooking your leaves (heat stress) if it's too close.  They certainly don't provide much usable lumens for growing plants.

What's your flower development like?  T8's don't have very good light penetration and need to be close to the plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

IMO, plants 4' tall are too tall for T8s, which have quite poor penetration.  I am guessing the bottom half of the plant is getting virtually no usable light.  Halogens are a waste of electricity and add nothing but heat--your plants cannot use the spectrum given off by halogens.  You need the halogen out of your space.

How big is your space and what are the lumens of each bulb.  I strongly suspect that you are also probably underlit.

What are you feeding your girls?  How much and how often?  Do you measure your ppms and pH?


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

I measure ph. I have not measured ppm. It's about a 3' by 4' space 8 four foot bars hanging about 3 inches from top of plant one horizontal on the wall of one side for lower leaves and then the halogen on the other side wich I hate the bulb but was all I had to supply extra light in the house. They are around 2700 lumens per each bulb I believe. 4 are 2700k and the rest are 6500k.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 4, 2011)

You shouldnt try to flower with T8's you shouldnt even veg with them, clones and 2 weeks of veg max but thats it. jmo


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

They are completely surrounded by reflective materials and even the floor. Picture a grow tent with no roof basically. I did my best to maximize my lumens usage. And I follow jmans scheduel for the general organic nutes. But the pack I bought came with more then what he tested with. I had another thread I opened regarding that.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

Do t12 have any better penetration. I just already had these and was trying to avoid spending more on a new light setup.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm tryin to post pics but I'm on my phone and I can't do it till I'm home.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

I knew when I did my lumens per sq ft it was well under what I needed. I'm just cheap and didnt want to drop almost 200 for a new light rig if not more money. What is best for light with minimal heat output.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

What's the light spectrum on those. And are those enough for a 3/4 six plant set up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

depetreono said:
			
		

> I knew when I did my lumens per sq ft it was well under what I needed. I'm just cheap and didnt want to drop almost 200 for a new light rig if not more money. What is best for light with minimal heat output.



You are going to get out of this what you put into it.  You don't want to pay less than $200 for a light?  What do you pay for an oz of dank?

I recommend a 600W HPS for that space for flowering.  And T5 fluoro tubes for vegging.  Check out the kind of veggy growth you can get from only 216W of T5.   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57808&page=2  And that is only a little over 1/2 of the closet--I have clones in the other half.  

You need exhaust regardless of the temps in your space.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  This is accomplished with an good quality (centrifuge type) exhaust fan.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you think my t8 will be good for veg then an hps for flower? The output is the same as a t5 just not as energy efficient.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

i actually have the money.. im just really cheap lol. but i guess this is one thing i cant give on. i really appriciat everyones help. this is why i joined this site above the rest. all you knowledgable folk.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> *7.* Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has                 inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery                 and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures                 here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other                 sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


http://65.55.40.103/att/GetAttachme...01c4128448863df0074d89890b69816bf7&oneredir=1


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

first one is first week of flower and obviously my sickly leaves follow. i hope there viewable. i did the best i could from phone to computer to this thread is not as easy as to facebook.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

good tip where i live summers get to over 110 F. aircooled hood it is boss.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm useing nutes at regular strength wich with my low light I thought I might be over doing it.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 4, 2011)

I was thinking it was one of those 2 before but didn't want to solve for the wrong problem and make it worse. I learned about my lighting so if nothing else I walk away with more knowledge then I entered with.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2011)

depetreono said:
			
		

> Do you think my t8 will be good for veg then an hps for flower? The output is the same as a t5 just not as energy efficient.



T8s do not put out the same lumens as T5s.


----------

